# nasflix for Roamio and mini



## nasflix

For those interested in trying out a new app:

nasflix is a Opera TV Store application designed specifically for the TiVo Roamio & TiVo Mini to allow streaming of movies and videos from a network-attached storage (NAS) device.

The server for this app must be installed on a Windows computer accessible on your local network and configured to point to your backup folder(s). The server is a Java application with an embedded Jetty server that uses ffmpeg to stream Blu Ray and DVD main movie backups. The .bat file to start the server will log the address to enter for the opera tv store app.

Here is some more background on the app for those interested in trying it out:

1. The opera app store does not allow AJAX calls, images, JS, or CSS to load from an IP address on the local network. The Web Socket protocol and HTML video tag do not have the same restriction. This allows the application to load data over Web Sockets and stream video using the video tag over a local network.

2. The video is streamed using fragmented mp4. This allows most recent Blu Rays encoded in h264 to be streamed without transcoding the video. Audio is always transcoded in 5.1 at the most.

3. When video is not transcoded, ffmpeg does not correctly skip to specific spots in the video for some backups. This is really annoying when trying to resume a movie or skip ahead. I'm not sure there is much I can do about this at the moment. If you care less about video quality and more about functionality, you can set the configuration as noted on the web site to always transcode video.

4. Streaming assumes the backup is the main movie only with main audio only. If subtitles are on the backup, transcoding will be used to display the subtitles correctly. If you want to disable subtitles to get the best video quality, you can set com.nasflix.transcode.subtitles=false in the server config file.

5. The Opera app store relies on settings that TiVo applies to define how memory is handled. When the app was originally created about this time last year, TiVo Roamio and mini would crash about an hour into HD video playback. This was resolved in updates over the summer, but 20.4.6 broke it. I contacted TiVo Support but they do not have an ETA for a fix. I'm not sure what has changed, but 20.4.7 does not resolve the issue. This only happens for Blu Ray streaming and at about an hour into the movie. I assume there is some type of memory leak or something going on.

6. The app should be showing up for TiVo Roamio and TiVo mini v2 devices as of April 1st. I'm still working with Opera and TiVo to find out why it is not showing up for TiVo mini v1.

7. It took over 3 months just to get Opera and TiVo to approve the app and have it kind of show up in the app store. Depending how the TiVo Plex app turns out, I may or may not continue to maintain this due to how painful the process is and how buggy the app store can be.

8. The FF/RWD and CH UP/DOWN can be used to skip around the movie. The pause button will stop the movie and persist the option to resume.

9. The server uses a folder.jpg and movie.info file under each backup folder to display the cover image and get details for the movie. There are better ways to get this data, but that is the way I coded it for now due to my use of xbmc over the past several years.

10. More information is available at nasflix.com.

If you try the app out and have questions, I will try to answer them here.


----------



## davidblackledge

nasflix said:


> nasflix is a Opera TV Store application designed specifically for the TiVo Roamio & TiVo Mini to allow streaming of movies and videos from a network-attached storage (NAS) device.


I can't tell you how much I appreciate you sharing this with us! I'm eager to hear how it works out for people.


> 5. The Opera app store relies on settings that TiVo applies to define how memory is handled. When the app was originally created about this time last year, TiVo Roamio and mini would crash about an hour into HD video playback. This was resolved in updates over the summer, but 20.4.6 broke it. I contacted TiVo Support but they do not have an ETA for a fix. I'm not sure what has changed, but 20.4.7 does not resolve the issue. This only happens for Blu Ray streaming and at about an hour into the movie. I assume there is some type of memory leak or something going on.


This sounds suspiciously like the debunked 1.1GB streaming limit in HME. Somebody else can elucidate, but I believe the issue there was with the streaming source not providing the necessary keep-alive data or timeouts or something. Perhaps that's the same issue here.


> 6. The app should be showing up for TiVo Roamio and TiVo mini v2 devices as of April 1st. I'm still working with Opera and TiVo to find out why it is not showing up for TiVo mini v1.
> 
> 7. It took over 3 months just to get Opera and TiVo to approve the app and have it kind of show up in the app store. Depending how the TiVo Plex app turns out, I may or may not continue to maintain this due to how painful the process is and how buggy the app store can be.


I'm totally impressed that you even got TiVo to talk to you, and even more so that they actually approved an app! Kudos to you!


----------



## Dan203

This sounds pretty cool. Does it support menus? Or does it just play the main movie? What does it do with say TV show DVDs that have multiple titles all about the same length?


----------



## nasflix

Menus are not supported. It is assumed that the backup is the main movie only, but ffmpeg will play the playlist with the longest amount of time for a Blu Ray if I remember correctly. If you have a backup of TV shows and the playlist is configured to play them all one after another I would think it will play. For DVDs, whatever is in the VIDEO_TS folder for the backup is played. The video files are just concatenated together and streamed out.


----------



## rjtrudel

Is it possible to work from a Mac?


----------



## nasflix

It is possible to run on a Mac, but the zip file I have out there right now only includes the windows version of ffmpeg.

Also, there appears to be some confusion around my statements on what devices the app is currently showing up on.

Just to be clear, the app itself has always worked on the Roamio and minis with the exception of the app store crashing for Blu Rays with the bug that 20.4.6 introduced.

Here is the break down that I am seeing for the app actually showing up:

*Premiere* - Have no idea, I don't own one and don't know anyone that does so the app may or may not show up in the app store. If someone that has one wants to chime in, please do. I just can't promise the video will stream correctly since I have never tested the app on this device.

*Roamio* - The app should show up regardless of being on 20.4.6 or 20.4.7. My Roamio is running 20.4.7 and I had a friend test with theirs running 20.4.6. The app shows up for both.

*Mini v1* - I've tested all my mini v1s. One running on 20.4.7 and the others running on 20.4.6. The app does not show up on any of my v1 minis.

*Mini v2* - I have two of these and the app shows up on both of them. They are both still running 20.4.6.

As a side note, one of my v2 minis actually has a totally new design for the app store itself. I'm not sure what is triggering the new design to kick in since both v2 minis were bought from the same place and both are on 20.4.6.


----------



## Dan203

nasflix said:


> Menus are not supported. It is assumed that the backup is the main movie only, but ffmpeg will play the playlist with the longest amount of time for a Blu Ray if I remember correctly. If you have a backup of TV shows and the playlist is configured to play them all one after another I would think it will play. For DVDs, whatever is in the VIDEO_TS folder for the backup is played. The video files are just concatenated together and streamed out.


How does it deal with subtitles? Are forced subtitles encoded into the video? A lot of movies use forced subtitles as a way to show subs when someone is speaking a foreign language. Without them the movie can become unwatchable.


----------



## Dan203

Also don't TiVos have a maximum bitrate of about 25Mbps they can play? I seem to remember this coming up in the Plex thread. Or maybe the StremBaby one. If that's the case some BDs might exceed that if you don't recode.


----------



## nasflix

Forced subs are encoded into the video stream since ffmpeg does not have any OCR support. The way the server is coded at the moment, it only expects subs to be on the backup when the forced subs are needed. For example, The Godfather II.

ffmpeg does not have a bitstream filter that I know of for subs, so the video must be transcoded when subs are present.

TiVo documents a maximum bitrate, but I have not had any problems playing blu ray backups at their max with no transcoding. Almost all new Blu Rays are h264 encoded now, so the server basically just does a video copy and transcodes the audio. VC1 encoded Blu Rays are transcoded to h264, but the transcoding is more restricted by the computer the server is running on than the TiVo being able to play it.


----------



## nasflix

I'll have to try and see what my highest Mbps blu ray is. Kill Bill Vol. 1 is 30.06 Mbps and plays fine.


----------



## ntlord

nasflix said:


> For those interested in trying out a new app:
> 
> nasflix is a Opera TV Store application designed specifically for the TiVo Roamio & TiVo Mini to allow streaming of movies and videos from a network-attached storage (NAS) device.
> 
> The server for this app must be installed on a Windows computer accessible on your local network and configured to point to your backup folder(s). The server is a Java application with an embedded Jetty server that uses ffmpeg to stream Blu Ray and DVD main movie backups. The .bat file to start the server will log the address to enter for the opera tv store app.
> 
> Here is some more background on the app for those interested in trying it out:
> 
> 1. The opera app store does not allow AJAX calls, images, JS, or CSS to load from an IP address on the local network. The Web Socket protocol and HTML video tag do not have the same restriction. This allows the application to load data over Web Sockets and stream video using the video tag over a local network.
> 
> 2. The video is streamed using fragmented mp4. This allows most recent Blu Rays encoded in h264 to be streamed without transcoding the video. Audio is always transcoded in 5.1 at the most.
> 
> 3. When video is not transcoded, ffmpeg does not correctly skip to specific spots in the video for some backups. This is really annoying when trying to resume a movie or skip ahead. I'm not sure there is much I can do about this at the moment. If you care less about video quality and more about functionality, you can set the configuration as noted on the web site to always transcode video.
> 
> 4. Streaming assumes the backup is the main movie only with main audio only. If subtitles are on the backup, transcoding will be used to display the subtitles correctly. If you want to disable subtitles to get the best video quality, you can set com.nasflix.transcode.subtitles=false in the server config file.
> 
> 5. The Opera app store relies on settings that TiVo applies to define how memory is handled. When the app was originally created about this time last year, TiVo Roamio and mini would crash about an hour into HD video playback. This was resolved in updates over the summer, but 20.4.6 broke it. I contacted TiVo Support but they do not have an ETA for a fix. I'm not sure what has changed, but 20.4.7 does not resolve the issue. This only happens for Blu Ray streaming and at about an hour into the movie. I assume there is some type of memory leak or something going on.
> 
> 6. The app should be showing up for TiVo Roamio and TiVo mini v2 devices as of April 1st. I'm still working with Opera and TiVo to find out why it is not showing up for TiVo mini v1.
> 
> 7. It took over 3 months just to get Opera and TiVo to approve the app and have it kind of show up in the app store. Depending how the TiVo Plex app turns out, I may or may not continue to maintain this due to how painful the process is and how buggy the app store can be.
> 
> 8. The FF/RWD and CH UP/DOWN can be used to skip around the movie. The pause button will stop the movie and persist the option to resume.
> 
> 9. The server uses a folder.jpg and movie.info file under each backup folder to display the cover image and get details for the movie. There are better ways to get this data, but that is the way I coded it for now due to my use of xbmc over the past several years.
> 
> 10. More information is available at nasflix.com.
> 
> If you try the app out and have questions, I will try to answer them here.


I'm a bit late to the party. But cool app.


----------



## Dan203

nasflix said:


> Forced subs are encoded into the video stream since ffmpeg does not have any OCR support. The way the server is coded at the moment, it only expects subs to be on the backup when the forced subs are needed. For example, The Godfather II.
> 
> ffmpeg does not have a bitstream filter that I know of for subs, so the video must be transcoded when subs are present.
> 
> TiVo documents a maximum bitrate, but I have not had any problems playing blu ray backups at their max with no transcoding. Almost all new Blu Rays are h264 encoded now, so the server basically just does a video copy and transcodes the audio. VC1 encoded Blu Rays are transcoded to h264, but the transcoding is more restricted by the computer the server is running on than the TiVo being able to play it.


I'm not really up on BD. Do they not use forced subs too? If so then how do you know ahead of time so you can decide if a recode is needed or not?

Also how does the TiVo handle 24fps BD video? Does it kick over into passthrough mode? Or does it change to the interface resolution?


----------



## nasflix

Every movie is different. Some use forced subs while others have the subs in the video stream. Blu Ray uses PGS subs. This is a graphic based sub format that needs to be overlayed the video when transcoded. ffmpeg will do this if you pass the correct parameters. ffmpeg also has a forced sub flag.

When backing up a movie, you really need to test the movie to find out if the movie has forced subs or not, then rip the subs if needed.

As for the video playback, Blu Ray backups stream at 1920 x 1080 / 24p when passthrough is enabled. Audio is transcoded to a max of 5.1 aac due to ffmpeg not being able to handle anything beyond 5.1.


----------



## moyekj

I'd like to give it a whirl, thanks for submitting this!
So the actual video file structure has to be in DVD or BD format? Is there a way to get straight mp4, mkv, mpeg2 files to be recognized?

EDIT:
As a test I used VideoRedo to create a VIDEO_TS structure of a short 5 minute mpeg2 clilp. However I just get a dark screen and no sound when attempting to play via nasflix and clicking pause immediately brings me back to the title page. Is there a way to set debug mode for collecting more detailed logs of what is happening?
(This is using Roamio Pro w/ 20.4.7 and running nasflix server on a Windows 8.1 machine using a local drive path to DVD title and using Java jre1.8.0_40).

Will try a full length DVD movie next to see if I make any progress.

No luck on full length movie either. Pressing return in dark screen I see timeline at bottom but nothing ever plays.


----------



## nasflix

Thanks for taking the time to try this out. Here is a small sample DVD clip you can test to verify you get audio and video.

EDIT: removed link

Can you try this and let me know your results please?


----------



## moyekj

nasflix said:


> Thanks for taking the time to try this out. Here is a small sample DVD clip you can test to verify you get audio and video.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6iJzF-GaWE0VmhGVE0zNG1DelU
> 
> Can you try this and let me know your results please?


Yes, that works.

I've uploaded a sample of 1 that is not working for me:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdENHV5LVp6al9tM00/view?usp=sharing

I suspect it's perhaps because there is a DVD menu being used. I'll have to see if I can get VRD to produce one without a menu.
(Note that VideoLAN VLC plays my samples and yours all without a problem).

So currently there is no way to play straight video files without DVD or BD structure?


----------



## nasflix

I assume you are correct that the video does not play due to the menu.

You can set the following property in the config file:

com.nasflix.transcode.extensions=mp4,mkv,avi

If the title folder is not a Blu Ray or DVD structure, any files found in the title folder with the specified extensions are streamed out. I have not fully tested all formats so I can't say for sure that ffmpeg will be able to transcode to h264 correctly for tivo to play.


----------



## moyekj

nasflix said:


> I assume you are correct that the video does not play due to the menu.
> 
> You can set the following property in the config file:
> 
> com.nasflix.transcode.extensions=mp4,mkv,avi
> 
> If the title folder is not a Blu Ray or DVD structure, any files found in the title folder with the specified extensions are streamed out. I have not fully tested all formats so I can't say for sure that ffmpeg will be able to transcode to h264 correctly for tivo to play.


Tested using straight files with the above and it works, thanks. Is there any way to override the transcoding options being used? For the titles I tried transcodes used ffmpeg with "super_fast" preset and crf=20 and quality was pretty marginal. With server I'm using there's plenty of horsepower so could use a lower crf to improve quality if possible.


----------



## moyekj

Another note. Documentation refers to the information file as movie.info, but it looks like only movie.nfo works. Until I downloaded your sample and noticed .nfo instead of .info I wasn't seeing any metadata displayed for my titles.


----------



## nasflix

movie.nfo is correct. I'll update the page as soon as I can.

Here are some additional settings you can play with.

#
# If the video should be copied instead
# of transcoded when possible
#
com.nasflix.transcode.copy=true

#
# The ffmpeg transcode CRF
#
com.nasflix.transcode.rate=18

#
# The ffmpeg transcode present
#
com.nasflix.transcode.preset=superfast

#
# Enable subtitles to be recognized and transcoded
# into the video if present
#
com.nasflix.transcode.subtitles=true

#
# File extensions that should be treated as video
# if the DVD or Blu Ray structure is not found
#
com.nasflix.transcode.extensions=mp4,mkv,avi


----------



## moyekj

Great thanks. I changed to "medium" preset and crf=14 and the dvd transcodes looked a lot better.


----------



## nasflix

I made a small update to the server (v1.0.1) so that the movie.nfo and folder.jpg files are optional. If they do not exist, the name of the folder will be used to load the metadata and cover image. The optional files can be used to override the results when desired.


----------



## nasflix

There was a bug in the 1.0.1 version that was causing the metadata query value based on the folder name to not be encoded correctly. The 1.0.2 version fixes this so that metadata loads correctly.


----------



## tlemmons

I am also trying nasflix and I like the probability. However a few problems I have ran into. The first is not really a problem but would be great if there were a way to fix. Most of my BDs and DVDs are in .iso. Anyway you could integrate with a iso reader to use them that way? 

The real problems are that I converted a BD to mkv and tried to play but it pauses about every five seconds like it is rebuffering. The BD is "army of darkness" and I used the default profile from makeMKV. That is on a mini2. On my romio it immediatly returns to the menu so wont play at all. 

Second problem is I downloaded your starwars video short and it will not play on my system. Just gives me a black screen although with a time bar if I hit select button.

This looks real good if these problems can be fixed. I will help you any way I can, including coding if needed. Just let me know and thanks for the effort!!


----------



## nasflix

tlemmons said:


> I am also trying nasflix and I like the probability. However a few problems I have ran into. The first is not really a problem but would be great if there were a way to fix. Most of my BDs and DVDs are in .iso. Anyway you could integrate with a iso reader to use them that way?
> 
> The real problems are that I converted a BD to mkv and tried to play but it pauses about every five seconds like it is rebuffering. The BD is "army of darkness" and I used the default profile from makeMKV. That is on a mini2. On my romio it immediatly returns to the menu so wont play at all.
> 
> Second problem is I downloaded your starwars video short and it will not play on my system. Just gives me a black screen although with a time bar if I hit select button.
> 
> This looks real good if these problems can be fixed. I will help you any way I can, including coding if needed. Just let me know and thanks for the effort!!


The 1.0.3 version of the server includes the following changes:


Add iso to the list of default file extensions.

Add support for iso files to be located at the same level as the main title folders.

More testing needs to be done to ensure iso files play correctly. Initial testing has mixed results with blu ray iso files.

Turn scaling off by default. (This has better performance for DVDs)

Modify subtitle logic to be more forgiving. (This was the issue with the video sample)

If video pauses or buffers during playback, this is usually due to the settings being too high for the PC the server is running on. You can play with the com.nasflix.transcode.rate and com.nasflix.transcode.preset settings to see if that helps at all.

The Army of Darkness Blu ray is in the VC-1 format, so it must be transcoded for playback. Blu Rays in the h264 format are not transcoded and copied to the output.


----------



## tlemmons

Thanks, I will try the new version this weekend.

Do you have any suggestions for the settings in config file. I have no real idea what they should be.

And so far I have not gotten any BD iso's to play, I have tried quiet a few of mine.


----------



## nasflix

Are your DVD iso files playing ok? I'll try out some more blu ray iso files later today or tomorrow to see what is going on.

Also, if the iso files have menus and extras they will not play correctly. They should be the main movie only.

If you just want to see what a blu ray can look like, you can pick one you know is h264 encoded. Check blu-ray.com if you are not sure and make sure the video codec is MPEG-4 AVC. You can use something like image burn to export the file structure from the iso.

I have comments in the config file around the server settings. These are the two you want to look at. Maybe try setting the CRF value higher to something like 25. This will make the video look a lot worse but should make it play smoother assuming the PC is the issue. If you let me know your PC processor model and speed I can give you a better idea.

###########################
# The ffmpeg transcode CRF
# lower is more cpu but better quality
#
com.nasflix.transcode.rate=20
###########################
# The ffmpeg transcode present
# ultrafast, superfast, veryfast, faster, fast,
# medium, slow, slower, veryslow
#
com.nasflix.transcode.preset=superfast


----------



## isomerize

All of my Mini's are v1, I just switched from WMC/Xbox extenders a few months ago and have been waiting patiently for Plex integration, but this is pretty close and probably just as convenient.

Any plans for TV Shows? Just curious and I suspect I could try but the nested Show\Season\Episode.mkv file structure probably isn't supported.


----------



## moyekj

At this point I think the only thing preventing wider use of this tool is the specific folder format requirements. If the tool could be enhanced to use individual files and parse pyTivo metadata files to retrieve metadata, for example, many more TiVo users could make use of this.


----------



## bradleys

moyekj,

I was thinking the exact same thing myself. A marriage between this tool and PyTiVo would be the optimum solution... Many of us already have PyTiVo shares - so it would be a seamless setup.


----------



## nasflix

moyekj said:


> At this point I think the only thing preventing wider use of this tool is the specific folder format requirements. If the tool could be enhanced to use individual files and parse pyTivo metadata files to retrieve metadata, for example, many more TiVo users could make use of this.


I don't think this would be a problem, I can modify the com.nasflix.transcode.extensions setting default value to include the formats pyTivo supports.

The metadata parsing should not be a problem either. I found the documentation for the format so I'll see if I can update the code tonight. I did not find how cover art is handled in pyTivo. Does it load a cover file the same way it loads the meta file?


----------



## moyekj

That would be great!

The pyTivo web page doesn't document all the different elements since many don't affect pushes/pulls to TiVo anyway. However, the cover art is handled using the "image" tag, for example:
image : Hell's Kitchen (US) - S10E20 - Winning Chef is Announced, The.mp4.jpg

(I think the value can be a full file system compatible path or if no path provided then assume same folder as the metadata file itself).

NOTE: As far as parsing metadata file, note that some people use white space between name:value and some don't, so parsing should account for either way.


----------



## nasflix

moyekj said:


> That would be great!
> 
> The pyTivo web page doesn't document all the different elements since many don't affect pushes/pulls to TiVo anyway. However, the cover art is handled using the "image" tag, for example:
> image : Hell's Kitchen (US) - S10E20 - Winning Chef is Announced, The.mp4.jpg
> 
> (I think the value can be a full file system compatible path or if no path provided then assume same folder as the metadata file itself).
> 
> NOTE: As far as parsing metadata file, note that some people use white space between name:value and some don't, so parsing should account for either way.


Thanks for the info. I have a 1.0.4 version available with some initial support. The following keys will be parsed from the pyTivo metadata file if it is found:

title
description
mpaaRating
movieYear
starRating
vActor
vDirector
vProgramGenre
image

I only have support for movies at the moment. When I have more time, I will try to add support to TV shows and series.

Let me know what works and what doesn't so I can make changes as needed.


----------



## moyekj

OK thanks. For a flat file structure it's working. However if there are any sub-folders it's not. It looks like the folder becomes the title and maybe the 1st video in the folder is played and there is no metadata displayed. i.e. So currently you would have to no hierarchy at top level of the share for things to work.


----------



## bradleys

nasflix said:


> I don't think this would be a problem, I can modify the com.nasflix.transcode.extensions setting default value to include the formats pyTivo supports.
> 
> The metadata parsing should not be a problem either. I found the documentation for the format so I'll see if I can update the code tonight. I did not find how cover art is handled in pyTivo. Does it load a cover file the same way it loads the meta file?


A few years back I wrote a script to generate cover art in the mobile PyTiVo template at runtime. It used an api from the OMDb website and looks up the images using Title and Year. This eliminated the need to manually lookup and store the cover art images.

Hmm, it looks like he has updated the functionality quite a bit since the last time I looked at it. The cover art is behind an API Key now, on the other-hand, the metadata lookup is very fast and works really well just from the movie name.

Anyway, just thought I would point you to the options: http://www.omdbapi.com/)


----------



## dalabera

nasflix said:


> 7. It took over 3 months just to get Opera and TiVo to approve the app and have it kind of show up in the app store. Depending how the TiVo Plex app turns out, I may or may not continue to maintain this due to how painful the process is and how buggy the app store can be.


Kudos for you for taking the time in creating something like this. Would you consider publishing the code in either sourceforge or google code?
This way the community could jump in and help and of course you will be the owner of the code


----------



## nasflix

moyekj said:


> OK thanks. For a flat file structure it's working. However if there are any sub-folders it's not. It looks like the folder becomes the title and maybe the 1st video in the folder is played and there is no metadata displayed. i.e. So currently you would have to no hierarchy at top level of the share for things to work.


A 1.0.5 release is now available with the following updates:

Bump up default audio bitrate to 640k.
Add com.nasflix.title.depth setting that allows nested folders to be indexed. Default setting is a depth of 3. This logic only kicks in when the current directory has sub directories but no acceptable video files are found. If an acceptable video file is found in the directory, it is assumed that the directory is a "title". TV season and episode structures are not yet supported.
Update id value for titles. This is now a SHA-1 hash of the file path.
Cache the title list for 60 seconds by default to speed up cover art display.



bradleys said:


> A few years back I wrote a script to generate cover art in the mobile PyTiVo template at runtime. It used an api from the OMDb website and looks up the images using Title and Year. This eliminated the need to manually lookup and store the cover art images.http://www.omdbapi.com/)


Thanks for the information bradleys. I currently use tmdb and should be able to do the same type of call based on the title and year. I'll try and get this into the next version.



dalabera said:


> Kudos for you for taking the time in creating something like this. Would you consider publishing the code in either sourceforge or google code?
> This way the community could jump in and help and of course you will be the owner of the code


Once I have some time to clean up the code, I will publish it.


----------



## moyekj

nasflix said:


> A 1.0.5 release is now available with the following updates:
> 
> Bump up default audio bitrate to 640k.
> Add com.nasflix.title.depth setting that allows nested folders to be indexed. Default setting is a depth of 3. This logic only kicks in when the current directory has sub directories but no acceptable video files are found. If an acceptable video file is found in the directory, it is assumed that the directory is a "title". TV season and episode structures are not yet supported.
> Update id value for titles. This is now a SHA-1 hash of the file path.
> Cache the title list for 60 seconds by default to speed up cover art display.


 Excellent, thanks for the quick turnaround! I have a little hierarchy below my top level folder and now it looks like all the video files are being picked up.

Besides the cover art I guess the rest of metadata is not currently cached right? It seems to display with just under 2 second delay each time I change titles, even for titles I've already displayed before. Not a big deal but perhaps caching there could speed things up too.

I would suggest perhaps add a link to your TCF signature to nasflix.com as I don't think it's obvious to new people looking at this thread where they can download server side software updates. (I have it bookmarked for myself now).

I'm impressed how quickly video starts playing on the TiVo when initiating playback - faster then I remember Plex doing it or any other streaming method I've used on TiVos. Keep up the great work!


----------



## nasflix

Server version 1.0.6 is now available and includes two small changes.


Default audio codec to ac3 rather than aac.
Fix caching bug for cover art.


----------



## dalabera

Just tested the app and did a proof of concept and it works great! Exactly what I needed!.
Couple of questions:
1- Had JRE 8, but it was not working... did a web search and find out that some apps indeed require the JDK in order to work due to some kind of java compilation. I end up downloading the JDK8 64bit. So it requires the Jdk?

2- I have a WD My cloud. For my test I did a basic folder on my local drive. What is the best way or what I need to do you configure the path to my movies on my NAS. Normally they only way I access it is trough their desktop app.

3- For me in order to fully embrace this app I was thinking of buying a "Raspberry Pi 2" with Raspbian. It comes with Java JDK 8 already and cost $57. It should do trans-coding fine for the movies I have. 
Now what are your thoughts to have your server running on this little equipment and use it as the "Server".

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA5YB2MP5661&cm_re=Raspberry_Pi_2-_-9SIA5YB2MP5661-_-Product


----------



## nasflix

dalabera said:


> Just tested the app and did a proof of concept and it works great! Exactly what I needed!.
> Couple of questions:


1. What kind of error are you getting when trying to run the app on the jre? I'll test this out again when I get a chance, but I don't believe there are any issues running the app other than java home maybe not being set.

2. You just need to use the path to the NAS. For example, //NAS_NAME/PATH_TO_SHARE. The computer you are running the sever on must have permission to access the path.

3. I can't say for sure. The current download uses the windows version of ffmpeg. I can't make any promises that the server would run and transcode files without any issues on the pi 2 since I do not own one to test on. I would recommend you use a computer you already own until the app is a little more mature before buying anything new.


----------



## dalabera

nasflix said:


> 1. What kind of error are you getting when trying to run the app on the jre? I'll test this out again when I get a chance, but I don't believe there are any issues running the app other than java home maybe not being set.


Can't remember, but I did setup the java home. It was something like could not run message, so that was when I decided to installed the JDK.


----------



## shoek

I don't see it in the Opera store on my TiVo Mini? I serach for NASFLIX and get nothing.


----------



## nasflix

shoek said:


> I don't see it in the Opera store on my TiVo Mini? I serach for NASFLIX and get nothing.


As noted on the initial post, the app is not showing up on the tivo mini v1.


nasflix said:


> For those interested in trying out a new app:
> 6. The app should be showing up for TiVo Roamio and TiVo mini v2 devices as of April 1st. I'm still working with Opera and TiVo to find out why it is not showing up for TiVo mini v1.


If your mini is a version 2 mini, please let me know as that would be something new.
The Opera App Store is unresponsive and @TiVoSupport is semi responsive so I have no ETA of when they will fix the issue.


----------



## zbert_2000

We are getting ready to setup our Tivo Roamio system and I was wondering if needed a separate NAS besides my Windows 7 computer or can I just have a dedicated 3TB drive inside my Windows 7 computer?


----------



## nasflix

zbert_2000 said:


> We are getting ready to setup our Tivo Roamio system and I was wondering if needed a separate NAS besides my Windows 7 computer or can I just have a dedicated 3TB drive inside my Windows 7 computer?


You do not need a separate NAS. You can use a dedicated drive and map to it similar to the following:

com.nasflix.titles.BluRay=C://Blu Ray/


----------



## zbert_2000

Thank you for that information. I was hoping I wouldn't need a dedicated NAS! One more question: what software and process do you recommend to use to rip my DVDs and to what format?

Brett


----------



## nasflix

You'll want to do some googling to see what is out there and how to do it. Recommended format can be found on the FAQ page (main movie and audio track, subtitles when needed):

http://nasflix.com/faq.html


----------



## nasflix

Server version 1.0.7 is now available and includes the following changes. Mainly support for seasons and episodes.


Fix logic for folder depth to look until the correct depth is reached.
Add caching for details to speed up the ui.
Add support for seasons and episodes. Default regex looks for the pattern *Show Name - s01e01 - Episode Name*. The com.nasflix.title.season.regex configuration value can be updated to support other patterns.
Titles that follow the season pattern are stacked by default into a season group. This can be turned off by setting the com.nasflix.title.season.stack configuration value to false.
Update cover art logic to look in the parent folder for a cover image if one is not found at the base level.
Add suffix support for transcode crf and present configuration values. For example, DVD formats can have specific transcode values with the com.nasflix.transcode.rate.*DVD*=16 configuration value that differ from the global transcode values.
Add .tivo extension to the list of default video file extensions.


----------



## bradleys

Did the developer pull Nasflix? It was pretty good, but hard to compete with Plex.


----------

